# off to italian lakes in 2010



## michaellinda

Hi folks we are off to the Italian Lakes area for the first time in 2010 any suggestions on sites etc. would be very welcome. We are new members this year and live in Blackburn Lancs.


----------



## barryd

There is a very nice Aire or Sosta (whatever they call them in Italy) at Cannobio on the western shores of Lake Maggiore just a few miles south of the Swiss border.  As you come into Cannobio up the main road from the north you turn right.  there is a sign but the turning is right after it.  Follow the road, through a car park and down a little hill and you will find it.  Its about 10 Euros a night on a pay and display.  It was the nicest Aire we found on the lake and a load cheaper and less cramped than the campsites!  Cannobio is fabulous and that whole stretch of the lake is very nice.  You can walk to the lake side and town centre from the aire in about 15 min.

cheers
BD


----------



## Jo001

Some friends of ours went to the lakes earlier this year. I can't remember if it was Lake Como or Lake Garda (I think it was Garda) where they drove along the road on the west bank. They said it was a nightmare - really narrow, with tunnels and not enough room for 2-way traffic if you are in a motorhome. They got their wing mirror knocked off. They loved the area but said to avoid the road on the west.


----------



## Deleted member 3270

michaellinda said:


> Hi folks we are off to the Italian Lakes area for the first time in 2010 any suggestions on sites etc. would be very welcome. We are new members this year and live in Blackburn Lancs.



YOU LUCKY SODS.  Best of luck Wendy & Keith.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Hi and welcome to the site - hope you put a blog on as you travel to let others know the best places to stop or not to stop. 

Happy M/Hing 

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Pic:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:   http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## cardnailer

wilthebeast said:


> YOU LUCKY SODS.  Best of luck Wendy & Keith.


Been twice to Lake Garda (last time was Sept /Oct 2009) Super site at Pechiera Del Garda (Camp Butterfly)Get an ACSI card, Cost per Night 15 Euros with a 7 nights for six deal out of season.Site is lake side,shop on site that makes own Bread every morning Restaurant,super toilets/showers (free) Space on pitch for my 6.5 meter M/H plus Fiat Siecento plus trailer (my Wife is disabled so We use the car for getting to all the lovely little villages on the Eastern shores of Lake Garda) It may not be wild camping but at those prices and facilities its a damn good option!!!!
Sorry forgot to say that pitch also accommodates large awning.
Can tell you about our trip to Meteoria in Greece,
or our winter trip to Granada in Spain,
or the ferry from Venice to Corfu,
or the winter trip to Bavaria,
or the GREAT sites in Holland,
or the trip to Clitheroe in Lancashire(great sausages 34 different flavours)
Sorry !!!! Got carried away there just thinking of the great escapes.
Too much info?? 
Make every trip as though it was your last.
Regards STU.


----------



## Belgian

*aree di sosta in Italia*

Have a look at Le aree di sosta camper, i camper service e i punti sosta per i turisti pleinair? Su Camperonline.it!
They have lists of 'sostas' (= aires) services and parkings in Italy.
(only it is in Italian , but I'm sure you'll sort it out 
Italiani non è difficile, ma ben presto


----------



## frostybow

have a great time


----------



## otis the staffy

*Italian Lakes*

Welcome Micheallinda enjoy your trip to the lakes we were at Garda 2008 there are 2 sosta's we stayed on grass site at town side for 3 nights free camping  N45 34.602 E010 42.910the services are 100m down road park first then look.As for Como we stayed on sosta Colico N46 08.547 E009 22.482     paid 12 euro per night all in situated 20m from lake turn right out of gates lovely walks ,left into town our van is 28ft  long 3.3m high just be careful of overhanging rocks and enjoy. Italy was one stop on our 10 month tour that took us through 17 countries to the North Cape and back all the best Lou,Shar and Otis the Staffy


----------



## michaellinda

*Aree da Sostas*

Use Google toolbar translate button to get it in English folks.You will need free version of Babylon as well.
Re Belgians reply.


----------



## runnach

I did Garda and Maggiore ? last year and concur absolute nightmare.!!!

You see a piccy opportunity , and have to drive 3 and a half miles before you can stop and piccy oppo gone. !!!

IMHO not the most MH friendly place in the world.

TBH I found the Italians nowt short of arrogant, and made my way back to France.

I work on the basis I will spend my euros where my prescence is appreciated, Italy failed the test handsomely, 

Naturally a personal opinion, and I was new at that point to MHoming so perhaps not the most objective opinion. bUt my perception

Channa


----------

